# 24 GB RAM?



## halodb (28. Mai 2015)

Moin,

sagtmal bringen 24 GB RAM was?

Mich interessiert das, weil ich habe der Zeit 2x4 GB DDR3 1600 im Rechner. Sollte das eintreten was jetzt schon im Osten der Welt stattfindet, das der RAM-Preis in den Keller geht wegen zu geringer Nachfrage, würde ich mir nochmal 2x8GB holen.

bringt es da was die 2x4 GB drin zu lassen oder sollte ich dann lieber nur die 2x8 GB nutzen?

Maximal macht das Board 32 GB (AsRock H97 Pro4).

Und ja ich weis das man der Zeit nicht soviel RAM benötigt. Aber solch eine Chance ergibt sich halt nicht so oft...

Grüße


----------



## keinnick (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du genau weißt, dass Du so viel RAM nicht benötigst, brauchst Du doch gar nicht weiter nachdenken. Etwas zu kaufen, nur weil es vermeintlich günstig ist, obwohl man es gar nicht braucht, ist trotzdem rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## HisN (28. Mai 2015)

Wer fragt braucht nicht.
Persönliche Meinung: RAM kann man nie genug haben.
Fragt sich halt nur ob Du in der Lage bist den (subtilen) Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2015)

Was wird mit dem PC alles gemacht TE Welcher Arbeitsspeicher lohnt sich? Kaufberatung DDR3- und DDR4-RAM [Mai 2015]


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Mai 2015)

Der G.Skill Ares 16GB Kit wird einem jetzt schon hinterhergeworfen.
Der Preis sinkt fast jede Woche um gute 2-3€:

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Einfach kaufen und gut ist.

Der hat für DDR3-1600 übrigens auch "langsame" 9er Timings einprogrammiert. Das passt also zu deinem vorhandenen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2015)

Es geht um eine andere Frage:

Harmoniert es, in die vier RAM-Bänke unterschiedliche Bausteine zu stecken, ohne Dual-Channel zu verlieren. 
Z.B. 2x4GB und 2x8GB. Verstehen das die Speicherkontroller? Oder wäre es schneller, nur 2x8GB einzusetzen,
solange man eh nicht großartig über 10GB Belegung kommt. Die Frequenz der vier RAM Bausteine muss sicherlich
gleich sein, oder werden diei 2x2 RAM-Bänke unabhängig voneinander angesprochen?


----------



## Brehministrator (28. Mai 2015)

Die Frequenz und Latenzen werden natürlich für alle 4 Speicher-Bänke gleichermaßen gesetzt. Man muss also diese Werte dann jeweils so einstellen, dass die "langsameren" der beiden RAM-Typen damit noch klarkommen (sowohl die Frequenz als auch die Latenzen). Der TE kann ja aber darauf achten, dass der neue RAM etwa die gleichen Spezifikationen (und auch die gleichen Bedürfnisse an die Betriebsspannung!) hat wie der schon vorhandene. Dann wird es nicht nötig sein, irgendwas langsamer zu schalten.

Im Prinzip ist es also technisch kein Problem.

Eine andere Geschichte ist, dass es natürlich den Speichercontroller mehr fordert, vier statt zwei RAM-Module zu betreiben. Es kann manchmal passieren, dass Konfigurationen, die mit zwei RAM-Riegeln super stabil laufen, mit vier Riegeln plötzlich nicht mehr richtig stabil sind. Das kann man aber meistens beheben, indem man die RAM-Spannung oder die Spannung des Speichercontrollers minimal erhöht. Also nach dem Einbau der neuen Riegel unbedingt mal gründlich Memtest86+ laufen lassen, um zu testen, ob das System (noch) stabil ist


----------



## Mustangbruder02 (28. Mai 2015)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> Der G.Skill Ares 16GB Kit wird einem jetzt schon hinterhergeworfen.
> Der Preis sinkt fast jede Woche um gute 2-3€:
> 
> G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-31 (F3-2400C11D-16GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...



Das wäre das Sinnvollste , Würde mir nicht so Sicher Sein Ob die 4er Mit den 8er Klar kommen


----------



## halodb (28. Mai 2015)

Habe der Zeit Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4 GB drin.
Wenn also nix dagegen spricht (?) das ich mir dazu noch 2x8 GB stecke, werde ich das machen, weil ich schon in GTA V bemerkt habe das 8 GB das unterste Minimum sind.
Und wenn der Speicher eh billig wird, werde ich das auch nutzen ehe ich in 2-3 Jahren überteuerten RAM kaufe  

Zumal hoffe ich mal das der RAM wieder in die Region von 2012/13 kommt...


----------



## Haarspalter (29. Mai 2015)

nur weil ein Kit derzeit günstig ist, kann man das ja nicht verallgemeinern, bei Mindfactory ist der Crucial Ballistix Sport vermutlich der beliebteste (unter Sparfüchsen) und da schaut es ganz anders aus. Tiefstpreis war Ende 2012 mit ca. 30 Euro, zur Zeit kostet er 50 Euro.

Preisentwicklung fÃ¼r Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## halodb (30. Mai 2015)

Ich verstehe gerade deinen Post nicht. Du sagst doch nochmal genau das gleiche wie ich. 

Ich hoffe das der Preis für DDR3 wieder auf das Niveau von 12/13 fällt.

Oder hab ich was überlesen? Oo


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

Kauf dir einfach noch ein Kit und gut.
Achte darauf, dass es die gleichen Frequenzen hat, wie das schon eingebaute Kit.


----------



## HisN (30. Mai 2015)

Wäre eine gleiche Spannung für den gleichen Takt nicht geschickter?
Timings kann das Bios ausgleichen, Spannungen meistens nicht.


----------



## halodb (30. Mai 2015)

Naja die Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB und 16GB sollten eigentlich von den Timings und der Spannung her das gleiche sein.


----------



## HisN (30. Mai 2015)

Müssen wir das für Dich ergoogeln, oder weißt Du es?


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2015)

halodb schrieb:


> Naja die Crucial Ballistix Sport 8GB und 16GB sollten eigentlich von den Timings und der Spannung her das gleiche sein.



Sind sie auch.


----------



## halodb (30. Mai 2015)

Weiß ich. Zumindest laut Geizhals...


----------



## Haarspalter (31. Mai 2015)

Hast recht. Das war auf die Aussage bezogen, dass der eine Kit fürn Huni einem "jetzt schon" hinterhergeworfen wird. Habe erst vor einem Monat ein PC gekauft und schau noch regelmäßig auf die Preisentwicklung. Finde die Preise von Rams noch teuer, wenn man sich die "alten Preise" anschaut, denkt man, warum habe ich damals nicht das gekauft, was ich jetzt brauche


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2015)

Recht haste...

Warten wir mal ab und hoffen.


----------

